# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) >  مجوز آموزشگاه مجازی

## iman_pc_love

ببخشید که جای مناست تری رو برای این موضوع نتوانستم پیدا کنم.
قصد راه اندازی یک سایت تمام و کمال آموزشگاه مجازی کنکور و زبان رو دارم.
میخاستم ببینم آیا باید مجوز بگیرم از جایی؟ اگر جواب مثبت است از کجا و چگونه باید اقدام کرد.
کلا میخاستم ببینم برای تاسیس اینچنین سایتهایی که فعالیت آموزشی دارن و میخان از مردم شهریه بگیرن و پرداخت آنلاین داشته باشند باید از جایی مجوز بگیرن یا خیر؟ توجه کنید که هیچ مکان فیزیکی موجود نیست، فقط یک سایت است و همه چیز به صورت مجازی است.

----------


## iman_pc_love

کسی نیست جواب ما را بده؟

----------


## m.hamidreza

برای پرداخت آنلاین باید شرکت باشین طبیعتا اینگونه فعالیت ها هم باید در اساسنامه شرکت باشه.
بدون امکان پرداخت خیر نیازی به مجوز از جایی ندارید ولی بهتر هست سایتتون رو در samandehi.ir ثبت کنید.(به نظر من به این هم نیازی نیست) 
موفق باشید.

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

> بدون امکان پرداخت خیر نیازی به مجوز از جایی ندارید ولی بهتر هست سایتتون رو در samandehi.ir ثبت کنید.(به نظر من به این هم نیازی نیست)


برای کنکور فکر می کنم باید به سازمان سنجش مراجعه کنی.
اما برای رشته ها، مثل تاسیس آموزشگاه مجازی کامپیوتر یا الکترونیک باید به اداره کل فنی و حرفه ای مراجعه کرد.
اتفاقاً من دیروز داشتم اساسنامه ی ایجاد آموزشگاه مجازی رو می خوندم. یعنی یکی از همکاران بهم داد و گفت که نظراتم رو در موردش بدم.
چون جایی که در حال حاضر من هستم، مجوز آموزشگاه مجازی رو صادر می کنن.
برای این کار باید به قسمت "آموزشگاه آزاد" اداره کل فنی و حرفه ای مرکز استان مراجعه کنید. اونها اساسنامه رو در اختیارتون قرار میدن. همه ی موارد در اون گفته شده.


موفق باشید.

----------


## iman_pc_love

برای کنکور فکر نکنم که به فنی و حرفه ای ربطی داشته باشه. یا سازمان سنجش یا وزارت علومه 
ولی من اصلا نمیدونم که آیا به مجازی ها هم مجوز میدند یا خیر؟ 
اصلا شرایطش چی هست؟
 من که فعلا سربازی هم نرفتم یعنی وقتش نشده که برم تازه کارشناسی تموم شده و منتظر سربازی هستم، البته 90 درصد ارشد قبول میشم و برج 7  برمیگردم. حال اگه مشکل سربازی ازم بگیرن، میتونم مثلا مجوز را به نام فرد دیگه بگیرم؟ البته ممکنه اون طرف اصلا مدرک دانشگاهی نداشته باشه.

----------


## iman_pc_love

در واقع برای اینکه مجوز دامنه ac.ir را بگیریم فکر کنم باید از وزارت علوم اقدام کنیم که آنها هم فقط به موسسات آموزش عالی این مجوز را میدهند. پس ما چه کنیم؟ یعنی به موسسات مجازی آموزش عالی مجوز نمیدند؟

اصلا ما همینکه پرداخت آنلاین هم داشته باشیم راضی هستیم ها.. آیا بانکها بدون مجوز امکان پرداخت آنلاین را به ما میدهند؟

----------


## m.hamidreza

> برای کنکور فکر می کنم باید به سازمان سنجش مراجعه کنی.
> اما برای رشته ها، مثل تاسیس آموزشگاه مجازی کامپیوتر یا الکترونیک باید به اداره کل فنی و حرفه ای مراجعه کرد.
> اتفاقاً من دیروز داشتم اساسنامه ی ایجاد آموزشگاه مجازی رو می خوندم. یعنی یکی از همکاران بهم داد و گفت که نظراتم رو در موردش بدم.
> چون جایی که در حال حاضر من هستم، مجوز آموزشگاه مجازی رو صادر می کنن.
> برای این کار باید به قسمت "آموزشگاه آزاد" اداره کل فنی و حرفه ای مرکز استان مراجعه کنید. اونها اساسنامه رو در اختیارتون قرار میدن. همه ی موارد در اون گفته شده.
> 
> 
> موفق باشید.


شرایط کلیش چی هست؟ 
تعریفشون از آموزشگاه مجازی رو هم گفته؟
امیدوارم مثله چیزهای دیگه فقط مانع تراشی نکرده باشن.

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

> شرایط کلیش چی هست؟ 
> تعریفشون از آموزشگاه مجازی رو هم گفته؟
> امیدوارم مثله چیزهای دیگه فقط مانع تراشی نکرده باشن.


البته دوستمون در مورد آموزشگاه کنکور و زبان پرسیدن و بنده در مورد فنی و حرفه ای گفتم. با اجازه ی دوستمون، تمامی شرایط در اساسنامه هست. شرایط سفت و سختی داره. داشتن یک مکان فیزیکی حتماً نیازه.شرایط سیستم E-Learning سایت زیاد هست. باید زمان زیادی رو برای ساخت اون صرف کرد. سیستم آماده ای وجود نداره. اگر یک سیستم یکپارچه وجود داشت خوب بود. بحث آموزشگاه مجازی جدید هست. تاریخ تنظیم اساسنامه، شهریور 88 هست.

موفق باشید.

----------


## iman_pc_love

خوب میشه این اساس نامه رو برامون بگذارید یا لینکی آدرسی چیزی بدید که بریم دنبالش

----------


## iman_pc_love

راستی اگه ما بخایم یه فروم بزنیم و بابت عضویت افراد ازشون حق عضویت بگیریم و برای این فروم پرداخت آنلاین بگذاریم، خوب بانکها باهامون همکاری میکنن یا برای اینم باید مجوز تاسیس فروم بگیریم :گیج: ؟

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

> خوب میشه این اساس نامه رو برامون بگذارید یا لینکی آدرسی چیزی بدید که بریم دنبالش


کتاب بود برادر! از بخش آموزشگاه آزاد اداره کل فنی و حرفه ای مرکز استانتون بگیر.




> راستی اگه ما بخایم یه فروم بزنیم و بابت عضویت افراد ازشون حق عضویت بگیریم و برای این فروم پرداخت آنلاین بگذاریم، خوب بانکها باهامون همکاری میکنن یا برای اینم باید مجوز تاسیس فروم بگیریم؟


نه نیازی به مجوز نداری. بانک ها همکاری میکنن.

موفق باشید.

----------


## iman_pc_love

ببخشید، اگر امکان داره بگوئید کدام بانک بدون مجوز همکاری میکنه؟

----------

